# -Stockin' Up Already-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I haven't even taken the time to go through my year end inventory. But I am already stocking up for next season.
Check out my first order of Tubes and Dream Craws from the local Central Ohio manufacturer.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I know the feeling!......I could open up a Keitech store larger than LBF, just with my inventory at home!LOL


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I here ya guys...I've been spending the past few weeks researching new baits...gonna hit those after Christmas sales!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

There's a focus group for you guys. It meets every other tuesday.--Tim


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

where is best place to order venom online? straight from them. those tubes look good


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

kingfisher42 said:


> where is best place to order venom online? straight from them. those tubes look good


I order straight from Venom, online. Their shipping is pretty fast for us here in Ohio anyway.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Recently i was really bored and counted every single lure (crank,spinner , plastic worm etc) that i carry in my bass only tackle bag and it was approximately 750 lures!!! This includes every single loose plastic of course or the bag would be bigger than my trunk, lol. So i decided I've gotta burn through some of these lures before i buy any more unless its a monster deal like a pack of Senkos for $1. I estimated i could probably fish for 30+ years without having to buy more lures if i didn't want to. Whenever im at a pond or somewhere that they're on fire that day im always trying to use up some of the odd colors or sizes of plastics I've accumulated over the years. I know this is costing me fish but i just feel compelled to lighten that bag when they're on fire. One of my favorite times to do this is when i come across a herd of furiously hungry big sheephead when fishing for smallies on Erie. They wreck lures and sometimes you can catch so many big ones that you have to quit because your arms are cramping. Fun times!


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

GUys be sure to check out Hookerz Tackle line of tubes, hooks, tungsten and lots more.. We are based here in North Central Ohio (Lexington) and support alot of events thru out Ohio.. We sell in bulk packs as well as 8 packs on the tubes.. Wont post a direct link due to likely getting post removed but hookerztackle.com


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Pigsticker said:


> Recently i was really bored and counted every single lure (crank,spinner , plastic worm etc) that i carry in my bass only tackle bag and it was approximately 750 lures!!!


You are supposed to do that later on in the middle of Winter. Now you'll have to do it all again, just to make sure you counted correctly. Ha Ha!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Venom tubes are hands down my favorite. I've been wanting to try the big shot tubes, anyone use them ?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I used the big shot tube a lot this past season its a great tube for fishing around current and rocks. My boat is stocked with them.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

JignPig Guide said:


> You are supposed to do that later on in the middle of Winter. Now you'll have to do it all again, just to make sure you counted correctly. Ha Ha!



Exactly what I was thinking! 

What size tubes are those you are using? And are you using the dream craws as a jig trailer?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

bobby said:


> Exactly what I was thinking!
> 
> What size tubes are those you are using? And are you using the dream craws as a jig trailer?


The 3-3/4 incher tubes are what I use. I've got some friends that use these much more than I do. And they just whack 'em!

Once the water warms up above 65 or 70-degrees, I use less #11 Uncle Josh Pork Frog and more Venom Dream Craw on my jig presentations. But sometimes the Venom Dream Craw will get through the thicker stuff better without being tipped to a bass jig. In other words... I'll put a light slip sinker on it and throw it into thicker vegetation without it fouling up as often as it does when it's tipped on a bass jig.

My favorite color Dream Craw is green pumpkin. I then dip the first 1/4-inch of the claws into a jar of chartreus DipnGlow.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks. As always your generosity wit information is appreciated!


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

perfcetion said:


> GUys be sure to check out Hookerz Tackle line of tubes, hooks, tungsten and lots more.. We are based here in North Central Ohio (Lexington) and support alot of events thru out Ohio.. We sell in bulk packs as well as 8 packs on the tubes.. Wont post a direct link due to likely getting post removed but hookerztackle.com


do you have a store in lexington and if so where is it?


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

perfcetion said:


> GUys be sure to check out Hookerz Tackle line of tubes, hooks, tungsten and lots more.. We are based here in North Central Ohio (Lexington) and support alot of events thru out Ohio.. We sell in bulk packs as well as 8 packs on the tubes.. Wont post a direct link due to likely getting post removed but hookerztackle.com


I've used your hooks, quality product. Really, really like them.


----------

